# workıng line in a conformation show



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm thinking of showing Dumpty at the next Conformation show in Cairo which is in 3 months. 
I'm not so sure what is expected there honestly and have not gotten a reply when contacted the ppl who are arranging the show except FCI rules apply. 

Another question, how to teach a good stack. I'm having such a hard time getting him still when working on his leg position.

I do not expect him to win since he is not a show line but we're doing it for fun and meeting other GSD ppl.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/94556-how-stack.html


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Is this an SV show? Been there, done that. I felt VERY out of place, it was my very first time, and my West german working male was lined up with all German Show dogs. I definitely got a sense of being outcasted, but that is likely just because I was an unknown newbie handler. 

Either way, the judges are typically very fair. Hunter was awarded his SG show rating at the Ontario Regionals, despite me being very ill that day (my husband had to take over for me at the end) and totally inexperienced. The working dogs will always be put in the back of the line, but typically they still get the rating they deserve. 

Next time, I get an experienced handler to show my dog. LOL!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I give you credit and you have a great attitude. As long as your Dumpty fits the standard, go for it. It will be an opportunity to do breed education and let people see another type of GSD. Often people go to dog shows to learn about and see the different breeds. Expect lots of questions from interested people. After conformation, are you planning on showing Dumpty in obedience? Where performance, not showline looks count.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll take Ruger eventually. I am just nervous about how he will rate with is exposed T11 dip. We'll see.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have shown my working line ins USCA and received a good rating both times.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've shown two of my own working lines in two conformation venues and at the last show I got to handle a few other working line dogs. I've never felt that out of place but a dog is a dog to me.

You don't teach the dog how to stack (unless you are doing AKC shows and want the dog to stop or walk into a free stack), you have to find out the best way to stack your dog, or let your handler stack your dog. It is good to practice with the dog standing still and also allow his "T's" (tattoo/ID, teeth, and testicles) to be checked.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

nitemares said:


> I do not expect him to win since he is not a show line but we're doing it for fun and meeting other GSD ppl.


That's the right attitude! As long as he has no disqualifying faults, go for it! It's good for the experience.

I showed my working-line female in an AKC show--talk about looking out of place! I didn't expect to win, it was something I'd never done and thought I ought to do, just for the experience. As it was, there were only 2 dogs in her class so she got a 2nd place ribbon. I was just happy my dog wasn't a total disaster in the ring--she actually did pretty well, so I was proud of her.

Afterward I had a couple of people come up to me and say "Yours is the best looking dog out of ALL of 'em." I had to agree (not that I'm biased  but I do prefer the look of working lines over AKC show lines) and yet recognize how out of place my dog looked in that venue. 

I'm glad I did it, but I probably wouldn't do it again. Conformation isn't really my thing.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

nitemares said:


> I'm thinking of showing Dumpty at the next Conformation show in Cairo which is in 3 months.
> I'm not so sure what is expected there honestly and have not gotten a reply when contacted the ppl who are arranging the show except FCI rules apply.
> 
> Another question, how to teach a good stack. I'm having such a hard time getting him still when working on his leg position.
> ...





Andaka said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/94556-how-stack.html


Thanks



Wild Wolf said:


> Is this an SV show? Been there, done that. I felt VERY out of place, it was my very first time, and my West german working male was lined up with all German Show dogs. I definitely got a sense of being outcasted, but that is likely just because I was an unknown newbie handler.
> 
> Either way, the judges are typically very fair. Hunter was awarded his SG show rating at the Ontario Regionals, despite me being very ill that day (my husband had to take over for me at the end) and totally inexperienced. The working dogs will always be put in the back of the line, but typically they still get the rating they deserve.
> 
> Next time, I get an experienced handler to show my dog. LOL!


No not SV, It's an EKC (Egyptian Kennel Club) show. i'm handling my own dog too eek :crazy:



Mary Beth said:


> I give you credit and you have a great attitude. As long as your Dumpty fits the standard, go for it. It will be an opportunity to do breed education and let people see another type of GSD. Often people go to dog shows to learn about and see the different breeds. Expect lots of questions from interested people. After conformation, are you planning on showing Dumpty in obedience? Where performance, not showline looks count.


Yes planning on Obedience too, but we'll see, they also allow dogs to perform their own thing after the show just for entertainment, might show off his good nose since he's training for tracking at the moment.



FG167 said:


> I have shown my working line ins USCA and received a good rating both times.


that's great, good to know. 



Liesje said:


> I've shown two of my own working lines in two conformation venues and at the last show I got to handle a few other working line dogs. I've never felt that out of place but a dog is a dog to me.
> 
> You don't teach the dog how to stack (unless you are doing AKC shows and want the dog to stop or walk into a free stack), you have to find out the best way to stack your dog, or let your handler stack your dog. It is good to practice with the dog standing still and also allow his "T's" (tattoo/ID, teeth, and testicles) to be checked.


oh man, he's really not good at being handled that way by the vets, might ask a friend to check him out for me to see how he does when not on a vets table. thanks



Freestep said:


> That's the right attitude! As long as he has no disqualifying faults, go for it! It's good for the experience.
> 
> I showed my working-line female in an AKC show--talk about looking out of place! I didn't expect to win, it was something I'd never done and thought I ought to do, just for the experience. As it was, there were only 2 dogs in her class so she got a 2nd place ribbon. I was just happy my dog wasn't a total disaster in the ring--she actually did pretty well, so I was proud of her.
> 
> ...


That's why i'm doing it too, i was planning on schutzhund/ipo but our circumstances changed and now we can't, so conformation it is LOL


----------

